

How GoDaddy Took Us Down and What We're Doing About It - adrianpike
http://blog.strideapp.com/post/31342063389/sept-10th-downtime

======
16s
Nice write-up. I do the same sort of segmentation. It's just good practice to
break things up into independent parts. Your registrar should only register
domains, nothing else. DNS should be separate and distinct from that as should
email and web hosting systems. And you should manage them all with separate,
unique passwords. Doing that will go a long way toward making your systems
secure and reliable and easy to diagnose when things go wrong.

~~~
adrianpike
Thanks for the kind words - I almost always try to keep everything separate,
and think through the failover scenarios. Power, network connectivity, etc. In
this case, though, we thought about it briefly early on, but it kept getting
pushed down the priority list. As a community we talk a bunch about technical
debt, but there's ops debt too that I made the mistake of de-prioritizing.

Email's an especially good point - I suspect email's a pretty huge SPOF for
all of us. A major gapps outage would be pretty disastrous.

